# Taming my budgies



## kakapoppy (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm new to TalkBudgies so please excuse me if I made any mistakes in where to post or anything.
So, I've had my budgies for about two years. Both are female. I've made numerous efforts to tame them but no luck.
I know I probably should have taken them to the vet, but the problem is, I have no idea how to get them out of the cage into another one. One, Lulu, is very stubborn and simply refuses to leave the cage unless there's millet involved. And the farthest she will go from inside the cage is.. well.. the top of the cage :/
Mimi is a more calm girl in general. I can take her a bit farther from the cage if I have millet, she lets me hold her on my finger for a little while, but I can't get her to stay out of the cage without millet.
I go to school 7 to 4, and I rarely have time to interact with them. I think that if there was any hope of taming them, I would manage to set time aside for them. But I honestly feel annoyed and depressed when I try to interact with them, as there is never any progress.
I'm thinking maybe I should rehome them because I feel incredibly guilty keeping them caged even though I keep the door open quite often.
Does anyone have any ideas as to how I could possibly at least get them out of the cage so they can exercise? Taming would definitely be a plus, but at this point I am more worried about their being cage-bound.
Also, I have read all the articles on taming and bonding.
Thanks!!
Kiki


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

How large is the cage Lulu and Mimi reside in?
Length x Width x Height?

It sounds as though in the two year period they have become very comfortable with their safe place and prefer not to venture outside it. 
This can be quite normal. 
Do you have perches attached to the outside of the cage so if they come out they can perch there?
Setting up a little playground outside of the cage or on top of the cage (if the cage top is flat) with a favorite toy and millet may help to encourage them to come out to explore.

With regard to taming, the only way that will work is if you set aside time on a daily basis to work with each of them consistently. 
It isn't going to happen overnight and is going to take a long time and a lot of patience on your part. 
You can't "undo" the last two years in a short period of time. 

Budgies are very timid and prefer to spend time with their own species. 
They pick up on your emotions so if you are annoyed and/or depressed when you interact with them they aren't going to want to spend time with you. 
You need to be calm, relaxed and reassuring when you interact with them and go only at their pace. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

FaeryBee has given you lots of great information and I agree with her completely. 

With time and patience, Lulu and Mimi will start to warm up to you more. :thumbup:

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided above, as they'll be of great help in ensuring you're up to date on everything! 

If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around, and to meet Lulu and Mimi when you get the chance! hoto: 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## kakapoppy (Sep 9, 2018)

> How large is the cage Lulu and Mimi reside in?
> Length x Width x Height?


It's 24.75" L X 20.75" W X 32" H


> Do you have perches attached to the outside of the cage so if they come out they can perch there?


I do have one but I have noticed they don't really like to sit there, and they'd rather be on top of the cage.


> Setting up a little playground outside of the cage or on top of the cage (if the cage top is flat) with a favorite toy and millet may help to encourage them to come out to explore.


It's not quite flat, more roof shaped. However, they are generally comfortable on top with millet  I think I'll put one of those wesco bird kabob things outside the cage as Lulu really likes them.



> They pick up on your emotions so if you are annoyed and/or depressed when you interact with them they aren't going to want to spend time with you.
> You need to be calm, relaxed and reassuring when you interact with them and go only at their pace.


I had no idea about that. Thanks for telling me, I think I'll try to be more optimistic while working with them. Thanks FaeryBee!!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi :welcome:

Your cage is a good size space wise. I have one question about it though... what is the bar spacing? Budgies need to be in a cage with no bigger than 1/2" space between bars for optimal safety. The reason I ask, is that 24x20" is a common size for a small parrot cage, and often times the bars are 5/8". Yes, the difference is tiny, but it can make a difference with budgies.

I think you'll do just fine. In time they'll become more accustomed to you, and more trusting. Let it come naturally when _they tell you_ they're ready to trust. One day you'll look back and realize how far they've come being comfortable with you.


----------

